# Tell Me More About This Watch



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

This was one of two watches left to me by my Grandad some years ago.

I would like to know a bit more about it, ie: age/maker value (if any) etc

thanks.

*Face.*

INTERPOL - 21jewels

Automatic - shock protected

*Back.*

Stainless Steel Back Antimagnetic Water Resistant

*Movement*

BREVETS

SWISS MADE

TWENTY ONE JEWELS

21 jewels

unadjusted

OBERON

watch co.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just another on the mass produced cheap(ish) swiss watches from the 70's by the looks of it.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

i agree, except the movement. Thought without any technical interest, not so common, this Oberon.

Bertrand


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

tranber70 said:


> i agree, except the movement. Thought without any technical interest, not so common, this Oberon.
> 
> Bertrand


As its not running that well I guess its not worth getting it cleaned etc and as I have no fond memories of it what so ever, is it scrap then?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well that depends on what your future watch plans are. If your gonna get the bug and start buying job lots off ebay then one day it may well become a doner for a project, it looks in relatively good condition.

Personally I can't bring myself to throw anything out, I have stuff in boxes all over the place awaiting the time when I have more time to spend on them.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

dizz said:


> tranber70 said:
> 
> 
> > i agree, except the movement. Thought without any technical interest, not so common, this Oberon.
> ...


It's quite a nice looking watch, worth spending a few quid on a service IMO


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> dizz said:
> 
> 
> > tranber70 said:
> ...


I agree, it would be worth contacting Roy Taylor (see the RLT Watches banner above) to see if he could service it for you, otherwise a lot of forum members myself included, have used Steve Burrage at Ryte Time Watch Repairs.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

dizz said:


> is it scrap then?


I recently spent Â£50 on renovating a pocket watch which is probably only worth Â£50! So I guess it depends on how you *value* the item? I (like Paul) hate to throw anything away but I guess that is the attitude of many in this throw away society it's sad to say  .

I quite like the watch myself and with the crystol polished and on the right strap I think it could look quite 70's funkie cool  .

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

What about swapping it, or trading it for something useful to _you_? I'd guess the movement, at least, may be useful to someone. Worth a try...


----------

